# Pink CM 8dpo and now EWCM at 9DPO



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all 

I am confused. In my final 2 ww after taking my 6th and final cycle of clomid.

I know there is a very slim chance it will work this late on but yesterday a glimmer of hope when I had pink CM for several hours. Implantation bleeding? but we had done BD that morning so I am thinking maybe it was that as it came straight afterwards. Unusual for me but not totally unheard of. 

Then today EWCM 9dpo. 

I was sure I was out as the last two cycles my body seems to have gotten used to the clomid and have had poor ovulation with prog level of only 17 last month (although I did ov) and BBT much lower then previous post ov temps, same this month so I know progestrone low again. Temps around 97.45 at the moment. 

Anyone had any similar experience with any of the above? 

This is my last go so I think I am just getting my hopes up out of my desperate hope for it to work.


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry I can't offer any wise words but I just wanted to say good luck and I really hope your last month lucky! Fingers crossed for your BFP xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you. AF arrived today though so onwards and upwards, IVF it is.


----------

